# Which breed is this cat ?



## Molly-duck (Mar 6, 2021)

...


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Kind of looks like a Turkish Angora mix. You can do a DNA test to be sure. He/she is a beautiful cat!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You don't say how old he is, but possibly a young MaineCoon cat and the coloring is: _Cream Tabby & White_.
Gorgeous cat! Lucky you!


----------

